# Looking to get back into fishing !



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello all. After a long break from fishing I'm decided to get back into it. I have Been around and owned boats for the majority of my life, know the ropes for both bay and offshore. Will clean, fillet, fish after.

Mostly interested in offshore,floater trips and have all gear and have no prob with gas-beer-bait costs. Weekday fishing works best for me. 



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion, I should have added my area. I'm in laporte so anywhere In my surrounding area and from Freeport to Galveston.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Still looking, interested in anything from kings,snapper ling to overnight floater trips. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bump if anyone still reads these

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasEdition (Jan 22, 2019)

I remember you Jamie, and I still have you in my phone. Not much going on right now, but AJ opens in May and thinking of doing a run to Sunrise area. I'll make sure you get in the text blast.

Accepting toilet paper to cover expenses lol


----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't have a boat, but would like to go right now to the beach or pier. I would be mostly watching since I just had surgery on March for my shoulder. Do have my gear though. S.E. Houston.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bump for better weather coming. Interested in anything from 20 miles to floaters. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

We need a hand. Out of Sabine to Auger for YFT.

Tuesday & Wednesday leaving 8am, back 3pm ish to dusk.


----------

